# Thunderbird Multipart E-Mails, den Plaintext bearbeiten?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mit Thunderbird mir eine HTML-Mail erstellt.
Wie kann ich den nun den PlainText für eine Multipart-mail bearbeiten?
Ich würde gerne, wenn kein HTML-Dargestellt wird, den Text etwas ändern und nicht einfach den des HTMLs übernehmen.

Viele Grüße


----------

